# is it possible to have too much air in bucket



## plantsinpants (Nov 20, 2008)

*hey everyone!! im planning to grow a single plant in a 20 litre bucket, now my question is---> will my air pump that is good for up to 60 litres be overkill, ???? or am i good with that???*


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 20, 2008)

you should be fine hook it up turn it on it should be fine cant have too much air in dwc as long as its not like fizzy overflow yer cool


----------



## LonghornFan (Nov 20, 2008)

There can never be enough air. If the water is not coming over the top, let it roll!!


----------



## plantsinpants (Nov 20, 2008)

tusseltussel said:


> you should be fine hook it up turn it on it should be fine cant have too much air in dwc as long as its not like fizzy overflow yer cool





LonghornFan said:


> There can never be enough air. If the water is not coming over the top, let it roll!!


 
thanx guyz!! thats what i figured!! but better safe than dead!!!


----------



## plantsinpants (Nov 20, 2008)

tusseltussel said:


> you should be fine hook it up turn it on it should be fine cant have too much air in dwc as long as its not like fizzy overflow yer cool


 

what does DWC stand for??


----------



## nunof (Nov 20, 2008)

Deep Water Culture

Roots end state grow medium is the water, once the roots reach the water, the other grow medium (hydroton, rockwool, etc...) becomes more or less useless. The air pump and airstones oxygenate the water culture allowing the plant to breath like it was in dirt, but only get the nutes you put in the water.


----------



## locs14 (Dec 13, 2008)

i have a question im growing in dwc n im usen miricle grow for nutes can i ues dat ?


----------



## autotek500 (Dec 13, 2008)

Unless you have a great deal of experience with miracle gro,which I'm assuming you don't from your question, It would'nt be wise to try to use it. Get some quality organic hydro nutes,they are alot more forgiving .I'ts very east to over fert with MG........hope this helps


----------



## locs14 (Dec 13, 2008)

well i can tget on anythang else jus. got mg so wat could i do since i got no other type of nutes


----------



## tusseltussel (Dec 14, 2008)

go buy hydro nutes, mg is for soil and sucks, if ya cant get the things you need to grow hydroponically don't bother


----------



## locs14 (Dec 14, 2008)

ok well see wat i can do thanks


----------

